# Rod building 101



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

I want to learn how to build rods. I would appreciate an opportunity to watch the process and maybe get a little hands on experience with a seasoned rod builder. Pm or text me 2513593591. 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I have only built 1 rod and honestly, it wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. The hardest part is physically wrap the guides on. I haven't done any butt wraps yet since I'm not that experienced yet. If I can get one of my rods I have for sale, I am going to build another rod. If you want you can watch.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

its pretty simple as long as u dont do the fancy butt wraps im no expert but i have built 25 or so rods in the last 22 years. watching a pro wont help u much at first they can finish a rod in 30 mins and carry on a conversation. the biggest issues will be guide and handle placement finding the spine and the finish first 2 are easy for a newbie, with placement when i started i found custom rod i liked that was on the same or similar blank and copied it. the spine anyone can find that its just finding how the rod bends easy any place u get a blank can show u and mark it in 30 secs. the finish i say pay someone and ask to watch thats the only way i ever messed up a rod.


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. I just want to learn a little about it and have someone there to help me with questions I might have. In a few weeks, I'll start gathering materials (blank, guides, seat, and grips) then I'll make a new post when I've got everything and I'm ready to give it a shot.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

hooked4life said:


> I want to learn how to build rods. I would appreciate an opportunity to watch the process and maybe get a little hands on experience with a seasoned rod builder. Pm or text me 2513593591.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


 
watch these videos


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I would be happy to show you anything you need. I have built rods over 25 years. you are welcome to come over and I will show you as much as you want to learn. Bad part for you is I am in Niceville. I just ordered a new blank and will be building one start to finish soon if you want to see the whole proccess you are welcome to. 
You can also call me anytime for questions.

Brett
850-259-3713


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

The fancy butt wrap and/or weave is the best part. Take the time to learn it. 
I've never had a family member yet grab the rod and say "wow, nice glass work", but everyone will ooh and ahh asking how you weaved in a sailfish. Of course that sailfish isn't gonna help if your reel seat turns sideways on the first run. LOL. Have fun! It's a great hobby.


----------

